# Pigeon in my garage



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Hi all,
I know it's been a while since I've posted. And I am very sad to say that my flutter passed away suddenly February 1st this year. It was extremely devastating. I am turning to y'all for help again because it was the knowledge and guidance that I received here that helped me give flutter the wonderful life with me that she did have. 
Thank you all for that. 
Ok so here's my current situation. About 10 days ago a pigeon (not tagged) flew into our garage. She seemed ill. Loose stool, missing some feathers on head couldn't fly well and puffed up. After four days she was doing better and wanted to go. So I opened the garage and set her free leaving it open just incase she wasn't strong enough. She flew around our lil neighborhood for about 25 mins and then flew back into my garage. Fast forward to now. She's doing great. She flies out in the morning and early evening for flights and comes back. Eating, drinking, preening and sleeping now flamingo style. Which I am very thankful for. 
However I would like to relocate her from my garage to her own living quarters but I don't how to do that because I can't touch her. I get my flat hand within 4" of her and she starts her warning sound. I don't want to stress her out and have her leave as she is alone. There are other pigeons that I feed daily however she won't join in with that flock. Can y'all help me out with some advice please? I would like to give her a good home just not in my garage. Thank you and I Look forward to responses from y'all


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to catch her after dark when she can't see as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pics of the bird?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Flutterbug, so sorry for the loss of flutter but glad another pigeon has a appeared or you. agree that dark is best time to catch the pigeon. Maybe you could put a towel over the bird. A few seconds of stress will help the bird live a long happy life with you after you catch him and relocate him from the garage to a safer places with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

flutterbug said:


> Hi all,
> I know it's been a while since I've posted. And I am very sad to say that my flutter passed away suddenly February 1st this year. It was extremely devastating. I am turning to y'all for help again because it was the knowledge and guidance that I received here that helped me give flutter the wonderful life with me that she did have.
> Thank you all for that.
> Ok so here's my current situation. About 10 days ago a pigeon (not tagged) flew into our garage. She seemed ill. Loose stool, missing some feathers on head couldn't fly well and puffed up. After four days she was doing better and wanted to go. So I opened the garage and set her free leaving it open just incase she wasn't strong enough. She flew around our lil neighborhood for about 25 mins and then flew back into my garage. Fast forward to now. She's doing great. She flies out in the morning and early evening for flights and comes back. Eating, drinking, preening and sleeping now flamingo style. Which I am very thankful for.
> However I would like to relocate her from my garage to her own living quarters but I don't how to do that because I can't touch her. I get my flat hand within 4" of her and she starts her warning sound. I don't want to stress her out and have her leave as she is alone. There are other pigeons that I feed daily however she won't join in with that flock. Can y'all help me out with some advice please? I would like to give her a good home just not in my garage. Thank you and I Look forward to responses from y'all


A large net? It is good to have some one that can hold a flashlight for you if you grab him in the dark. They can snuff out the light when needed and your two hands are free.


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all for responding and for your condolences cwebster. 
Ok so a towel in the dark seems to be the way to go. Once that is done what size cope does she need? See flutter was an Eurasian collared dove that fell from our tree which I tried to give back to mama. But she didn't want her so with all of the helpful info from you guys here I nursed her back to health tried releasing her once she was a fledgling but she came back on my head three times and I kept her. She had her own room with a deluxe chicken coop with lengthly multiple daily visits. We were bonded. My reason for explaining flutters lifestyle is because this pigeon I believe is a juevinile but she already knows and Loves her flights and freedom. Something which flutter didn't because she was a nestling when she found me and when I tried to release her she didn't know that world and I didn't think she could have survived. This pigeon knows that world her world and loves it! However I still don't think she could survive on her own because of how much she loves the security of our garage. Point being I can't put her in flutters room that wouldn't be fair to her. So what size coop? And how do I get her to come and go from her new home and not into my garage? Thank you again for your responses. 
I have pics that I am posting


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The best would be an outdoor pigeon loft with friends she can flock with. Homing pigeons if adopted young can be let out and flown and go back in the loft. This bird could fly with them, but have safely at night and regular food and clean water.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

flutterbug said:


> Thank you all for responding and for your condolences cwebster.
> Ok so a towel in the dark seems to be the way to go. Once that is done what size cope does she need? See flutter was an Eurasian collared dove that fell from our tree which I tried to give back to mama. But she didn't want her so with all of the helpful info from you guys here I nursed her back to health tried releasing her once she was a fledgling but she came back on my head three times and I kept her. She had her own room with a deluxe chicken coop with lengthly multiple daily visits. We were bonded. My reason for explaining flutters lifestyle is because this pigeon I believe is a juevinile but she already knows and Loves her flights and freedom. Something which flutter didn't because she was a nestling when she found me and when I tried to release her she didn't know that world and I didn't think she could have survived. This pigeon knows that world her world and loves it! However I still don't think she could survive on her own because of how much she loves the security of our garage. Point being I can't put her in flutters room that wouldn't be fair to her. So what size coop? And how do I get her to come and go from her new home and not into my garage? Thank you again for your responses.
> I have pics that I am posting


Sorry to know about your loss, I feel Flutter was truly a sweetheart and you both were so bonded. 
Hope you get this one to overcome some of the grief. Wish she becomes your best friend


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Well if it was me, I would keep a single bird like u did your dove, just let her enjoy being in house, safe away from hawks and predators and other dangers. She will make a great pet, she wont give a rats 'ss' to be outside flying around aimlessly. Treat her as a caged bird, no coop necessary if just one. Have a spot for her in house as u did Flutter, and if you want her to get some sun, put her in a secure bird cage on back deck supervised and ur good to go.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with CBL that a pigeon pet can be happy. Fiona is happy and Phoebe was happy. We have double sized indoor aviaries. We also took Phoebe out twice every day for an hour and are taking Fiona out twice per day for increasing periods, to,encourage exercise.


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Yes she was my baby. I still miss her terribly. 
I'm sorry that I haven't posted pics we were on evacuation alert due to a horrible wild fire yesterday and all last nite. Thankfully the fire dept along with air help kept away and God poured down rain which has it 45% containment now. So hopefully tomorrow I will post pics of her. And have more time to respond. Until then again thank you all for your help guidance and support with my loss and my new found feathered friend


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the fire and the evacuation alert. Hope things are back to normal soon. Please be safe.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Love your poem even though it made me sad. Your sentiments about Flutter remind me of how sad we feel about Phoebe who we also had hoped would be with us for 20 years. Flutter must have been a truly special bird.


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Oh cwebster I'm sorry about phoebe my heart goes out to you.....
Yes flutter truly was my world. Also we are safe thank you for your 
concern regarding the fire. Talk to you more tomorrow. Gnite


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry for Flutter and Phoebe. 
My eyes burst into tears reading such a special poem for a special bird. I can understand how someone can miss their adorable buddies but yes you had a great time with her and I am sure you will cherish those beautiful memories life long. I am glad that you people had Flutter and Phoebe, they gave you a reason to smile


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Kiddy for your compassion. Yes, she will never, never be forgotten


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The advice about a lone pigeon NOT giving a " rats Ass" about being alone Or flying is very poor advice . Pigeons are sensitive and pretty smart, a human can stand in as a companion/ mate but can't replace what Mother Nature made them to be which is a highly social flock bird that sole drive is to take a mate and raise young build a nest and yes fly. Out of the loft or in an aviary works. Keeping them as a caged bird like from a pet store is selfish IMO. IF humans can put their own feelings and wants aside then perhaps it's easy to look at the facts about pigeons and how they thrive to the fullest quality of life. Being released in a house is riddled with dangers and accidents. Handicapped non flying pigeons stay safer because of restrictive flying but that does not mean they are fulfilled.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that they are much happier with other pigeons, or at least a mate, and happier being able to get outside in the fresh air and sunshine. When they have to adopt humans as mates or companions, then that is settling because they have no choice. No human can fill their needs like another pigeon can. We also don't have the time to spend 24/7 like another bird would, and often times the bird just ends up very frustrated with the arrangement. Thinking that any animal doesn't mind being caged and alone and getting attention when we can find the time, isn't realistic. Also not looking at it from the animals point of view. Taking a mate and raising young is what they are programmed to do. You can't change nature. Those needs don't just go away. They are taken away. Sometimes with a handicapped bird, you may have no choice. But still not fair to the bird, and not what nature causes them to really want.


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Hi all 
She still comes and goes as she pleases and now has a friend that she's pal'ing around with which makes us happy. Thanks for everyone's advice. Looks like all is good.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing so,well!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

flutterbug said:


> Hi all
> She still comes and goes as she pleases and now has a friend that she's pal'ing around with which makes us happy. Thanks for everyone's advice. Looks like all is good.


Great!! She isn't alone, now you can have two pet pigeons . Lol


----------



## flutterbug (May 30, 2011)

Thank you cwebster me too and yes kiddy I'm so glad she has a friend now too 
Take care all


----------

